# maple leaf



## reny777 (Apr 4, 2018)

can I put dried maple leafs in the tank ? I have a bunch that have been dry for over a year brown and green


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Fall maple leafs- red, yellow, brown are fine. I’ve used them in my shrimp tanks.
Green ones are not recommended.


----------



## reny777 (Apr 4, 2018)

barvinok said:


> Fall maple leafs- red, yellow, brown are fine. I've used them in my shrimp tanks.
> Green ones are not recommended.


thank you &#128522;


----------

